# Eagles



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't seem to get the link, But the Eagles are back in Decorah Iowa.
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

We have also been seeing them in Lafeyette County, Wisconsin and they have returned earlier than usual to the Wisconsin River near Sauk City, a favorite viewing area here. Something else to be chalked up to this crazy winter.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

These are on a web cam, they laid the second egg Monday. Just type Decorah eagles.
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Are these the same birds from last year that were such a hit, as everyone watched the nest?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

almondman said:


> Are these the same birds from last year that were such a hit, as everyone watched the nest?


Yes last year they had 3 eggs, not normal.
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I was wondering if they would show the birds this year. If you appreciate eagles, I posted an earlier thread in Bird Watching - Nice Picture - about another eagle and it comes with quite a story about bonding.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I showed that to the wife, she just loved it.
Dave


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

The story was sent to me on e-mail, but after seeing the video that Jay3 posted, I was even more amazed by it. I'm glad your wife liked it and thanks again for the Decorah info.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Tell me, being uninitiated (as Eagles were not around in the Bay Area nor do I remember many in NYC !)....this (Iowa) is not their normal range, I assume ?


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

I just started seeing them out back I never moved so fast to get a picture.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually, yes. What's special about the Decorah eagles is that a web cam was set up next to the nest and people were able to watch live as eggs were laid, hatched, and the young were raised. Very unique opportunity to watch these birds up close.

Apparently they are being watched again this year.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> I just started seeing them out back I never moved so fast to get a picture.


Great shot! Worth the race


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

it was funny because there was a HUGE hawk across the fence looking at him. I think the hawk was mad because the Eagle ate the food. I never seen a hawk so big in my life. It was the size of the eagle.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

almondman said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was wondering if they would show the birds this year. If you appreciate eagles, I posted an earlier thread in Bird Watching - Nice Picture - about another eagle and it comes with quite a story about bonding.[/QUOTE
> 
> SODOVESFORLOVE - if interested, check out the earlier thread posted above.


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

Here in Southern Maryland I just started seeing them around. I assume that there is a mated pair close by because I always see them on the ground eating unless they are nestmates.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

we have a pair that comes around Angelina's farther's farm. and it's always nice to see their young show up with them too, they have been coming around since we moved to Ocala in 2004


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> I just started seeing them out back I never moved so fast to get a picture.


 That is a great pic , we have them around here alot but they are so high up when they pass over pictures dont do them justice .. thanks for sharing !


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jaye said:


> Tell me, being uninitiated (as Eagles were not around in the Bay Area nor do I remember many in NYC !)....this (Iowa) is not their normal range, I assume ?


I think it's normal, we have a nest that they use about 39 miles from me they have used for over 10 years. They will nest where ever there is a stream that they can fish.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Two has been in the area of my summer fishing camp for the last 4 years.I've seem them often when I'm there,They're Awsome to see.Seen one dive and get a fish from the creek on my property,just about spit my coffee out.We used to have a ceramic business.When we sold it I kept all my wildlife molds and still do some when I get time.This is one of the big Eagles I do:


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice bird, even nicer rainbow.
Dave


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> it was funny because there was a HUGE hawk across the fence looking at him. I think the hawk was mad because the Eagle ate the food. I never seen a hawk so big in my life. It was the size of the eagle.


I don't know of any hawks that large. Might it have been an immature eagle without the white head and tail?

Jim


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm watching on Ustream


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Decorah Eagles have already been interesting. Last week they chased another eagle out of their nest. Guess the newcomer was thinking of making it his.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Yes last year they had 3 eggs, not normal.
> Dave


I think it is normal, as they just had their 3rd egg again today.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm watching it also,Awsome.Where's the location?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's in Decorah Iowa.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.Waiting on my grandsons to come and see it.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

just saw one in NC for the first time


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My grandson show us the site, they had a PC set up at school. Decorah is in the far north east part of Iowa.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the eggs have been there and how long it will take them to hatch?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The third egg came on the 24th.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I think it is normal, as they just had their 3rd egg again today.


This pair is not normal, most eagles only lay 2 eggs. Last year I googled eagles, and that what they said.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Does anyone know how long the eggs have been there and how long it will take them to hatch?


I did a google search, it takes 35 days to hatch.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. So probably start hatching around 23 of March.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks also Dave.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Thanks also Dave.


Your wellcome, wish you would have stayed in the PT Classic, give me a chance to get my money back. lol
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I do too now,shouldn't have withdrew my name from this years list,but it is what it is.I know this one will be run by alot more responsible and common sense person then last year.There may be other chances in the future to get your $ back,or for me to get more of yours.You sending any birds to the LBRA race in Walt's club?


----------



## Willoughby Lofts (Feb 23, 2012)

Eagles are bad but dont have them down here im covered up with hawks I counted 12 today flying over my loft an once they do it every year and i have to stop flying for a month then the go away


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There is always the chance you will get me another time. No not sending birds to the LBRA race, Have to save money sending birds with a friend to South Africa for the big race.
Dave


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They've been around the Omaha, NE and Council Bluffs, Iowa areas for years now. I can remember seeing them back to a decade ago.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Didn't really used to see bald eagles a lot here in BC but the last 2-3 years they've become really common.

A cool fact I learned a few days ago: Bald Eagles only get the white feathers on the head and the tail when they turn 5-6 years old. So every bald eagle you see that has a white head/tail is at least 5-6 years old  Anything less than that, and you'll find them without white.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It's cool that the Eagles numbers are coming up, But I could do with out all the other birds of pray.
Dave


----------

